# Taken



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 30, 2009)

One of the most badass films I've seen that just hit the U.S..

I'm pretty sure it was out in other countries.

I downloaded the Blue Ray version and Liam Neeson is complete badass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, I saw it last year some time. I was so fucking confused when I saw a trailer in the theatre last month. I was like "What the fuck, I saw this last year, it's not new!"

I then found out it was released in another country first. Crazy America. 


Anyway, great movie. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2009)

Qui-Gon Jinn is now a Jason Bourne character.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 30, 2009)

^Looked better than Matt Damon in the action scenes though...

Also, thread is redundant
why does FRS hurt naruto.


----------



## Bender (Jan 30, 2009)

It's cool 

I like it 

Gonna go see the movie today


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 30, 2009)

Since its a french movie is gonna be released obviusly in Europe before than America.

I watched it several months ago. Liam Neeson its badass.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 30, 2009)

it's pretty badass. I'm gonna watch this as soon as I finish the dl


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 30, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Since its a french movie is gonna be released obviusly in Europe before than America.
> 
> I watched it several months ago. Liam Neeson its badass.


So is this a remake or was it filmed in English in France?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I watched it several months ago. Liam Neeson its badass.


Shit yeah he is.  He fucking trained Batman.  (Seriously, Neeson was tremendous in Batman Begins.)

I liked Taken.  It definitely kept me entertained.  I thought of the first season of 24 when I watched it.  Oddly enough, Kim's stepfather Xander Berkley played George Mason on 24.

It was good though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 30, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> So is this a remake or was it filmed in English in France?



It was filmed in english in France

Its quite common there to make "american" movies


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok, I was wondering since it was released in France before.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 31, 2009)

"Wake up! I need you to be focused!" *STAB*

best line


----------



## cacophony (Jan 31, 2009)

crap movie.  its ur generic action flick with some attempted emotional scenes and a happy ending.  and the daughter runs like a retard in every scene.  dumb bitch outa have stayed home


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 31, 2009)

Great movie.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw it last night and thought it was great... for the most part.

Blu-Ray version?  Link?


----------



## Tyger (Feb 1, 2009)

the best movie i've seen in a long while..


----------



## SilverSerpent (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't seen this yet, but i've ordered the uk bluray version. It looks like good action movie, so i hope the PQ is great on the disc.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 1, 2009)

cacophony said:


> crap movie.  its ur generic action flick with some attempted emotional scenes and a happy ending.  and the daughter runs like a retard in every scene.  dumb bitch outa have stayed home



lol at generic. Most action films don't come close to this one


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2009)

I heard it sucked.

I'll rent it, but I really didn't have a desire to see it when I saw the trailer though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty badass movie if you ask me.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2009)

cacophony said:


> crap movie.  its ur generic action flick with some attempted emotional scenes and a happy ending.  and the daughter runs like a retard in every scene.  dumb bitch outa have stayed home



Because the daughter running took up so much of the movie.  She ran in like... two scenes.  The rest was Liam Neeson showing the world that he wins at everything.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 2, 2009)

Just saw this yesterday.  It was pretty good.

Some things got to me, like the silly ending. (where where the other girl's parents?  Was saving his daughter's life not enough to get in her good graces, he had to get her the lessons to?)

Or the fact that he didn't bring his 3 friends along. (I would have found the whole thing alot more believable then)

Or the fact that he punched about half of france's population in the throat.  (I didn't find the coreography that amazing)

But I usually hate action movies, and this wasn't that bad, definatly not as bad as I expected it to be.



cacophony said:


> crap movie.  its ur generic action flick with some attempted emotional scenes and a happy ending.  and the daughter runs like a retard in every scene.  dumb bitch outa have stayed home



Wait... you're mad that a teenage bimbo runs like a... teenage bimbo?

I think that is one of the silliest complaints I have ever heard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

Stop hatin', this movie was awesome. There were shitty little moments, but it was a great movie for what it is--an action movie. Not a fucking drama or anything.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2009)

And it's made by the French... the French love to poke fun at Hollywood cliches.


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2009)

The movie was amazing my only beef with the movie is that near the end of the flick where it resorts to the stereotypical movie bullshit  when The dad finally see's his daughter and rather then kill the dude who destroyed nearly half your mafia you leave him ALIVE?  Also the line "Kill him quietly I have guest upstairs"


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2009)

It's an amazingly average movie... Critically.

But from an enjoyment perspective, it's great. What is the film? It's an action film. And that's what it delivers, with some witty lines, great action sequences, quality acting and skillful direction.

It isn't a particularly well-constructed movie. It is literally: His daughter goes missing. He gets her back. The end.

And it does it brilliantly.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 5, 2009)

great movie. I loved it


----------



## sworder (Feb 7, 2009)

Saw it last night, fucking amazing movie. I wanna see it again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

Saw it, review is in my sig.


----------



## ez (Feb 8, 2009)

Catterix said:


> It's an amazingly average movie... Critically.
> 
> But from an enjoyment perspective, it's great. What is the film? It's an action film. And that's what it delivers, with some witty lines, great action sequences, quality acting and skillful direction.
> 
> ...



i think saying it does it brilliantly is taking it a bit too far. it does a good job of being a standard action flick, and Neeson carries the movie with his acting, but most of the dialogue was garbage. might just be hyperbole on your part, and it's just your opinion so pay me no mind. 

anyway, i agree it's enjoyable despite all of the aforementioned details. i'm still amused by the "let's nego----" shot in the face scene. :>


----------



## escamoh (Feb 8, 2009)

the trailer is so incredibly cheesy, dialogue made me cringe


----------



## LayZ (Feb 8, 2009)

I've seen the movie like 4 times.  Homeboy was wreckin'. 

I'm just glad he never picked up a light sabre because then he would've got pwn'd.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2020)




----------

